# Need advice introducing Cat to Puppy



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi on Saturday I'm picking up my puppy. I have a one year old cat thats such a cutie and very loving (my daughter nurses her like a baby when she's in and they are never apart)
Whats the best way to introduce my cat to the new Pup?

I thought of my daughter nursing her as usual then for me to bring the pup in and place him on the floor and see what happens, and make lots of fuss with my cat to reassure her. 

Anymore ideas would be great thanks.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive just been there! Its best to have the puppy restrained or on a lead at first so he can't chase the kitty. As long as she has lots of high places to escape to she should be fine. My cats ignored my puppy for about 1week but are now coming round


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive just been there! Its best to have the puppy restrained or on a lead at first so he can't chase the kitty. As long as she has lots of high places to escape to she should be fine. My cats ignored my puppy for about 1week but are now coming round


Thanks for that I just hope she gets on with him. I think she will cause she's so loving fingers crossed 

She will have lots of high places as he's only going to be little (Shih Tzu) so think she will be the boss.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive just been there! Its best to have the puppy restrained or on a lead at first so he can't chase the kitty. As long as she has lots of high places to escape to she should be fine. My cats ignored my puppy for about 1week but are now coming round


 that's exactly what I did, my cat was approximately 11 years old so he wasn't interest in escaping he would have swiped.

I never realised how close the two became until we lost Jasper in April this year at 14.

The two kittens we have now were very aggressive towards Duke but that only lasted a few hours, you can see from my Avatar how well they get on.

You will be fine time and patience. 

Sue


----------



## NeilBarron (Jul 6, 2008)

Keep them apart for a while, but let them sniff around each other's areas/baskets etc.

Then let them have a look and a sniff through a gap in sliding doors or using a doorstop.

If anything causes a problem, don't do it again until both parties have settled again.

It might take a while, it might be all over in a day or two.


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

I would not let your daughter hold the cat on first introductions, when I was young I picked up my cousins cat out side and a strange dog came running around the corner the cat freaked out and scratched me up pretty badly. I still have faint scares on my face from that.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

chaospony said:


> I would not let your daughter hold the cat on first introductions, when I was young I picked up my cousins cat out side and a strange dog came running around the corner the cat freaked out and scratched me up pretty badly. I still have faint scares on my face from that.


oh dear never thought of that.

Well my cat as been great with the puppy, she as been up to her a few times sniffed and moved away think it will take a few days before they are mates 

Think this might be because she's alot bigger then the puppy. My other cat that only comes in when she wants came in this morning took one look at her snarled at her then ran round the back of the settee then once the front door opened she ran out. Think she will take a bit longer but shes like this with the other cat.


----------



## ATD (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,
do you have a cage?? I would put the puppy in there and allow the cat to come in its own time to see the pup. If you cat goes i would keep your cat in. they will be put out by you bringing the pup in. 
ATD


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

I think the main thing to remember to do is:- Give it time!

Everyday that passes the more they accept each other, after 3 weeks of having Winston they sleep near each other and even feed at the same time [under supervison of course!]


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys my youngest cat as been ok with Poppy. Well until she decides she wants to bite the cats tail  (but the cat was moving it around in front of her) so she thought it was something to play with 

My older cat that only comes in when she wants took one look at her hist and ran off round the back of the settee. I knew I would have problems with her as she hates the other cat and does the same with her. But the best of it is she was brought up with my other dog who i lost 18 months ago. Where my youngest cat hasn't.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

which particular dog breed would you recommend for a cat . My cat is 10 years old and very gentle and can be aloof too. he totally ignored my hamster 2-3 years ago ...which I found very strange.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

nightingale said:


> which particular dog breed would you recommend for a cat . My cat is 10 years old and very gentle and can be aloof too. he totally ignored my hamster 2-3 years ago ...which I found very strange.


If you are wanting a puppy any breed, some breeders socialise the pups with cats, children etc., but my dog as a puppy came from a home with no other pets or children.

If you are wanting an older dog then ideally one that is used to cats. An older dog can adjust but personally I think its a lot of hard work.

It really is just a question of giving them time to adjust and having the patience to keep them separate when not supervised.

Jasper was 11 when we brought Duke home he's a SBT.

Sue


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks .. I was thinking of King charles spaniel/ Havanese or Border terrier. what do you think?


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a Shih Tzu she as been great with my cat in fact they run round the house playing. My cat now thinks shes a dog.


----------

